# End-stage arthritis



## nabernhardt (May 30, 2012)

could this be coded as osteoarthritis or degenerative joint disease using the 715 category?

thank you


----------



## mkmgt001 (May 30, 2012)

Yes, as far as I can see, there is no code for "end-stage arthritis" of any form (osteo, rheumatoid, etc), so you should code the specific type of arthritis.


----------



## nabernhardt (May 30, 2012)

thank you but if it doesn't say the type just arthritis with the end-stage in front
do we have to use 716.9
or can we use the 715.9
thanks


----------



## mkmgt001 (May 30, 2012)

715.9 is specifically for osteoarthrosis, so in my opinion, you should go with 716.9 (Arthropathy, unspecified).  If you work in a provider's office, you might want to ask the physician for additional information on this pt's condition though...if that's an option.  Hope that helps!

Mary Kittredge, CPC, MA


----------



## nabernhardt (May 30, 2012)

ok thank you for the feedback.


----------

